# Tyre fitters Grrrr & kids



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Needed some new rubber & rather than take my TT into the local tyre merchant I removed my wheels at home so

A. They dont use air tools on the bolts

B. They dont put any dings in my panels

C. Dont damage the hub caps removing them.

Anyways I had to transport the wheels one at a time using the GFs car, the manager fitted the first one while I went to get another wheel from home, return to fitters to drop of next wheel & the first was perfect no damage.

Unfortunatley numpty boy ( you muther fucking cunt, I hope you & your family all die slow & painfull deaths ) takes over, I realised quickly he has low IQ so ask him to please be careful & return home to collect another wheel & refit the first.

Upon return numpty boy ( you worthless piece of shit ) has finished the wheel but has managed to graze about 15mm x 2mm edge of the rim :x 
& also managed to fit the tyre in the incorrect rotation... stupid fucking wanker you should have been put down at birth.

After venting my displeasure he assures me great care will be taken with the others :?

One he managed to complete perfectly the other he has grazed around the rim in 3 places, why are people so fucking careless.

Its not bad enough to warrant refurb as find these guys mostly useless cunts too, so have touched it in & will live with it.

I almost bought new wheels & tyres instead of just tyres to avoid anything like this, but the old cash flow couldnt stretch really.

Anyway get home & get an artisits brush out to touch in the grazes & put it on boot, a local kid is chatting to me & suddenly picks up the artisit brush & says is it for this & brushes it across my boot leaving a nice scratch... you stupid fucking brat, kid now in tears as I tell them off for it & of home they go, I really hope his dad comes around to say something as I will kick his fucking head in & should then feel better about all this :x

Luckily I have managed to polish most of the scratch out, what a fucking day :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Bit late now, but next time find a stealer who fits their own tyres on site, plastic seat cover and paper on the the mats before they even drive the car. I know the graze on the rim could happen anywhere but in past experience using tyre shops ive always had bad results. Never once had anything but a perfect job from the dealer


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Bit late now yes - but u were the dumb shit that took the tyres there in the first place


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

saint said:


> Bit late now yes - but u were the dumb shit that took the tyres there in the first place


Fuck off prick.

I have made a point in the past of not participating in chat with yourself as I think you come across as a bit of a wanker to say the least, but since you have chosen to insult me I will make an exception this once :roll:

Enjoy :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Bit late now yes - but u were the dumb shit that took the tyres there in the first place


moi or uk ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A reminder of the rules of this forum at at the top of the page. At the moment I am concerned about the following :


> The flame room will NOT tolerate personal attacks against any individual on this forum.


If it continues the thread will be deleted.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I have said my piece..

One insult traded for another.

I happy to leave it at that.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

UK225 said:


> I have said my piece..
> 
> One insult traded for another.
> 
> I happy to leave it at that.


What a fucking good laugh this thread is. :lol:

Great rant by Uk......followed by a string of hilarious replies.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

All in a fun filled day at the office - and masturbation (slang - wanking) is a perfectly natural thing to do so your supposed insult does not really have any effect.

I must say though - that nobody forces you into engaging in conversation with me - its yourself that replies to any thread post - you could have actually ignored my post and just got on with life. But hey its been a nice sunny day - some of us maybe have had too much sun.


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

> - and masturbation (slang - wanking) is a perfectly natural thing to do


See, that's just what I told my wife, but she no understand. And now she say she doesn't want to go in the shower again...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Doh


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Morgan,

Did you complain to the manager in the place that they fitted the tyres? If they damaged them they must pay for them. They have insurance. I guess they will be happy to refurbish them but they wouldn't buy you new ones?

Really shame that after all this effort that you made, they still managed to damage them.

But I have to say something...it is bloody difficult to fit so wide tyres on wheels. They have to be very forcefull and when they inflate them, they may not click in place and have to force them in place.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

groganp said:


> > - and masturbation (slang - wanking) is a perfectly natural thing to do
> 
> 
> See, that's just what I told my wife, but she no understand. And now she say she doesn't want to go in the shower again...


 :lol:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

groganp said:


> > - and masturbation (slang - wanking) is a perfectly natural thing to do
> 
> 
> See, that's just what I told my wife, but she no understand. And now she say she doesn't want to go in the shower again...


Mine has the same problem. I want her to go in the shower though so I can get a quick tug in while she's in there.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

In light of recent events, it's interesting to see that although this thread has degenerated, vlastan made an on-topic reply, and ^&$&%&^Abi&*(%&^ hasn't even contributed.

Just an observation. 
And sorry Morgan, for dragging it more off-topic. 
(sorry to hear about your wheels)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

phil said:


> In light of recent events, it's interesting to see that although this thread has degenerated, vlastan made an on-topic reply, and ^&$&%&^Abi&*(%&^ hasn't even contributed.
> 
> Just an observation.
> And sorry Morgan, for dragging it more off-topic.
> (sorry to hear about your wheels)


lol!

Incredible, isn't it. The thread kicks off with dodgy tyre fitters, and within the bat of an eye lid, it's moved on to wanking in the shower :roll: I put my hands up, it's not just V & Abi dragging things off topic.

Actually, due to the slight disagreement between Saint & UK, I think the rapid move off topic was quite legitimate, in this case.

Morgan - sorry to hear of your experience. I do exactly the same as you. I can't stand the way these tyre fitters shove a trolley jack under your car, damage the underseal, and then jack the car up and twist the shell.

I guess this thread can go off in any direction now. V - you see, I'm not uncomfortable about talking about sex. I even used the word WANKING :wink:


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for the comments about being sorry about what happened to my wheels guys, the other posts well.. :roll:

But as Paul said maybe best it went off topic anyway


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK so you want off topic.. here I am, I heard my name being mentioned. Choose any topic you want and I will comply and supply! :lol:  :wink:

Let's talk about the wankel then! :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> OK so you want off topic.. here I am, I heard my name being mentioned. Choose any topic you want and I will comply and supply! :lol:  :wink:
> 
> Let's talk about the wankel then! :wink:


Runs at very high rpm and uses a lot of gas :wink: :wink: :wink: 

The suck, squeeze, bang & blow principle still applies, but there is no bouncing up and down, just rotation :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah baby yeah go pauls don't hold back will you      :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

not very talky ( look - no 'sic'!) - but lots of bangs for your buck


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

... and that type of motor requires more lubrication than normal :wink:

 Over to you Abi....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nice old faithful engine though which can be reliable - bit like the 'older' man  :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Nice old faithful engine though which can be reliable - bit like the 'older' man  :wink:


Actually wankers, sorry wankels are not very reliable, they don't last that long. Their tips wear out. Now a V8 is a different matter ......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bit fruity juicy


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, but if this sexual innuendo carries on...I will join in! :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

what sexual innuendo? 

gone WAY of topic - but think that might be a good thing....


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

PS - that was a rhetorical question!

NO ANSWER REQUIRED!!!!!!!!!!


----------

